# New Barred Rocks ordered



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I am going to be introducing some new blood to my barred rock flock. I ordered 15 pullets and 5 cockerals from Ideal Hatchery, delivery is scheduled for the week of November 26.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice, hardy breed and so friendly! Can't even clean the coop without Tillie under foot checking out exactly what I'm doing!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

They here! All healthy, active, doing well!

20 barred rocks + 5 packing peanuts.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

BABIES!!!! Sweet precious little peeps! Congratulations on their safe arrival.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh what a bunch of cuteness!!!


----------



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

Adorable little ones!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Lost 1, to the usual, it was weak from the beginning.

So 19 barred rocks and 5 reds still going and growing.

The birds seem to be very active, they are eating and drinking well.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

twentynine said:


> Lost 1, to the usual, it was weak from the beginning.
> 
> So 19 barred rocks and 5 reds still going and growing.
> 
> The birds seem to be very active, they are eating and drinking well.


yup they don't all make it
but new blood in with what you already had is a good thing
great pics thanks


----------



## killerfamilyfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

twentynine said:


> They here! All healthy, active, doing well!
> 
> 20 barred rocks + 5 packing peanuts.


Where did you order these little cuties from? BR's are the cutest little things


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Photos. Photos. Photos.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Photos. Photos. Photos.


 i bet they are getting big, it's been more than a week
OP please don't hold out on us


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

killerfamilyfarm said:


> Where did you order these little cuties from? BR's are the cutest little things


Ideal hatchery in Tx


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

twentynine said:


> Ideal hatchery in Tx


Ideal Hatchery produces some of the BEST dual purpose fowl or "Heritage" chickens compared to any of the other hatcheries I have seen....even their Buckeyes are above average quality!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I ordered chicks last year and was told I would get a few packing peanuts. Well, there were 20 packing peanuts in there too!


----------



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

My husband bought 8 chicks that were born New Years Day. We have them under a light and they seem fine. How long before we can move them into the coop?

Thanks,

Kathy C.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bklyn55 said:


> My husband bought 8 chicks that were born New Years Day. We have them under a light and they seem fine. How long before we can move them into the coop?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy C.


 is anyone in the coop already? if so wait till the chicks are 8 weeks old

if these are your 1st birds then you might be able to move them into the coop sooner but they will still need a heatlamp, they will not be able to keep warm without one.

good luck
piglett


----------

